# Beware of canoes stuck in UCR



## Teri_at_BLM (Jun 29, 2010)

One canoe is below Eye of the Needle. At 1050 cfs, you could pass over it almost without seeing it. Have not floated since the small drop in cfs. I think it's a cheaper canoe and the owner has contacted me, but not sure he cares about getting it back. They had 6 people try to move it and could not.

Second canoe is one mile above State Bridge, just below the Piney Creek confluence, about 10 feet off river left. Owner called and would like it back; he might come up this weekend if the river goes down. He could wade to it, but could not wedge it off with a log as the opening is upstream and taking in lots of water. If you get this canoe free, please call for owner's name.

Maybe I'll rethink my answer when people ask "Can I take a canoe down?"


----------

